# Peacocks in Garden



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We have two peacocks that regularly visit our garden. So often do they visit that they now come up to us, if we go out to the garden, looking for food. They seem to enjoy cornflakes.
Anyone else have such exotic looking visitors?
Iain


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's nice we get slots of birds but no Peacocks, have you checked that that can eat Cornflakes though, birds don't normally eat processed foods, although a friend has a Parrot which loves chocolate, but he's only allowed a really tiny piece once a week, as it's not good for them.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I did check and on the web it said broken up crackers etc are fine.
Apparently they also like snakes but they are on their own there!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

iconnor said:


> I did check and on the web it said broken up crackers etc are fine.
> Apparently they also like snakes but they are on their own there!


I love snakes, but find them very stringy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

How do you like the noise?

Dick


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

They are suprisingly quiet. We have heard them in the distance but they have never made a row in our garden!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Good luck I hope they stay that way  

Dick


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

WE just have slugs, snails, sparrows, blackbirds and sparrow hawks 

Mind you the munching snails make quite a noise :lol: :lol: 

ps a few other birds but sparrows are so belligerent

But being endangered we welcome them and spend hours grooming Ivy clad walls for their comfort

The dog chases them without mercy and they deign to fly a couple of feet to keep him happy

aldra


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Looked out in the garden yesterday and low and behold fourteen yes fourteen hen pheasants.They were eating the seeds that had fallen from the bird tables.Just five female ones this morning no males silly boys :lol: Can't understand it as we dont have any shoots in this area. Presto


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I made a bird box out of old floor boards and skirting yesterday, I need to find somewhere safe from our cats to put it now.


----------

